# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  [AYUDA] ¿De qué embalse se trata?

## Raiden

Buenas.

Estoy intentando averiguar qué presa es la de la foto. Sólo dispongo de un vídeo del cual he extraído el fotograma que comparto, siendo en el que mejor se aprecia, si bien en la imagen aparecen 3 compuertas, realmente a su derecha existiría otra, contando con cuatro:



He rastreado los embalses portugueses, recorrido el mapa de SAIH Duero, los embalses de Castilla y León  pero no doy con él.

Gracias.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Estás seguro que es de la cuenca del Duero? Había pensado en Villalcampo pero no es.

----------


## Raiden

> Buenas.
> 
> Estoy intentando averiguar qué presa es la de la foto. Sólo dispongo de un vídeo del cual he extraído el fotograma que comparto, siendo en el que mejor se aprecia, si bien en la imagen aparecen 3 compuertas, realmente a su derecha existiría otra, contando con cuatro:
> 
> 
> 
> He rastreado los embalses portugueses, recorrido el mapa de SAIH Duero, los embalses de Castilla y León  pero no doy con él.
> 
> Gracias.
> ...


No, no estoy seguro. Sólo sé con certeza que ha de ser limítrofe a nivel provincial con Zamora, pues se trata de una excursión que realicé hace años, teniendo dicha ciudad como punto de partida. Sospecho de León, pero tampoco he conseguido nada buscando por ahí. La foto data de 1997.

----------


## Raiden

Comparto otra imagen, correspondiente a la vista aguas abajo de la presa, por si inspirase a alguien.



También he recorrido todos los embalses de la cuenca del Duero, pero nada....

----------


## Chusa

Es villlalcampo casi seguro por las compuertas y por el color del hormigon.

----------


## Raiden

> Es villlalcampo casi seguro por las compuertas y por el color del hormigon.


Se parece, pero no es:



Gracias no obstante.

----------


## titobcn

Hola Raiden, localizada la presa, aunque me ha costado pero por fin, se llama presa de Peñarrubia y esta localizada entre las provincias de Leon y Ourense, cerca del Barco de Valdeorras y el rio que la abastece es el Sil, aqui te dejo unas fotos
que son de este mismo foro y realizadas por el amigo JLOIS.

----------

frfmfrfm (01-nov-2017),Raiden (01-nov-2017)

----------


## Raiden

> Hola Raiden, localizada la presa, aunque me ha costado pero por fin, se llama presa de Peñarrubia y esta localizada entre las provincias de Leon y Ourense, cerca del Barco de Valdeorras y el rio que la abastece es el Sil, aqui te dejo unas fotos
> que son de este mismo foro y realizadas por el amigo JLOIS.



¡Esa es, esa es! ¡Muchísimas gracias! Menuda alegría, ya lo daba por imposible. Así que Orense, de ahí que no la encontrase rastreando cuencas...

----------

frfmfrfm (01-nov-2017)

----------

